# aching wisdom teeth in pregnancy



## dacosta

hi all - this might be an odd question but i've had aching wisdom teeth on my upper jaw for a few days now; is this a common pregnancy thing or just bad timing?

i've resorted to using my lo's teething gel to try and help but when it gets bad it causes a headache right up one side of my face, to my temple and across my forehead. thankfully that was a few days ago and it's not been that bad since although they're aching now, but it's just mildly irritating. 

i know pregnant women often get gum problems for some reason but was hoping this sort of ache might be an early pregnancy thing that may pass?


----------



## zoella

I had this in my upper left wisdom tooth when I was around 16 weeks pregnant. It turned out it was infected badly and I had to have it taken out.

The pain radiating in your face and headache sounds very familiar, I would see your dentist, don't think it's just a pregnancy thing :(


----------



## Breezy

Same thing happened to me a few times. Not sure if it is a pregnancy thing though.


----------



## dacosta

i'm only taking paracetamol when it's unbearable at the moment; i have an appointment with the dentist on tuesday. it's not going away so something must be up, probably aggravated by pregnancy hormones and things i guess!


----------



## Lauraaraa

when i was about 16weeks maybe before i had wisdom tooth pain, but it stopped hurting after a week or so. 

and it hasnt played up since. 

i bought some corsodol (spelt that wrong) and it seemed to do th trick


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Apparently because of your hormones your wisdom teeth can come in whilst your pregnant like when your hair and nails grow faster because of your hormones.

:flower:


----------



## dacosta

ahh this makes sense- i wasnt able to get an appointment until today and the pain has subsided a lot in that time. the dentist things i have gum problems made worse by pregnancy so it makes sense. 

i too have some corsodyl so will see how i get on with that :) thanks all for your comments.


----------



## NaturalMomma

It can actually be common. When you get pregnant some early symptoms are swollen gums, and it can irritate wisdom teeth. I had that with my first pregnancy and ended up getting 2 of them out. I would see if you could get them out, because it might come and go and that is no fun during pregnancy.


----------



## PeanutBean

My wonky wisdom tooth has emerged further both pregnancies and last pregnancy (because it is sideways half in the gum) it got a bit infected (not to need antibiotics or anything) and inflamed too. It's very annoying! Now it's so far out I have been eating my cheek all pregnancy. I'm seriously considering getting it taken out if it's possible while I have free dental after the birth.


----------



## Rhirhikoz

Yupp, got two coming through on one side, one at top one at bottom, went to dentist today, woke up with bad temparture and unable to breath proper:( also had a very swollen throat. found out i have an infection in all of them, which caused my airway to close up and swell, gave me a fever and everything! was fine yesterday! got given antibiotics but then had to go A&E due to my breathing difficulties :( so make sure you go! got antibiotics and mouthwash now,


----------



## ammymickens

My OS wouldn't do it during pregnancy. I'm going to schedule my appointment for right after my delivery while my mom is still here to help us out. I figured I'll already be in pain anyways.....!


----------

